# Noah's Ark



## xtracx (Aug 30, 2007)

Good day to everyone!

Just being very curious, (and the fact that a movie is coming out in theatres which contextually speaks of this; Evan Almighty)

Does the SGGS or anything at all in sikhism have any references to Noahs ark or the 'great flood', as mentioned in the Qu'ran and the Bible?

Thank you
God bless


----------



## TGill (Aug 30, 2007)

No Sir,

SGGS is the poem of love and not of phophecy... You will only find bliss of love in this, nothing else.

I think you have some wrong notions in your mind !! 

please xtract them out.


----------



## ab123 (Sep 13, 2007)

sikhism doesnt as far as i know, Islam i know def. does, and in detail


----------



## bade_ustaad (Sep 13, 2007)

xtracx said:


> Good day to everyone!
> 
> Just being very curious, (and the fact that a movie is coming out in theatres which contextually speaks of this; Evan Almighty)
> 
> ...



Noahs ark is nothing more than a myth.
Quran has tried to link itself to the Bible to enhance its authenticity.
Bible is referred to as the best STORY ever told. 
The phillosphy of Indian was by far advanced when the rest of the world was going through stoneage.
The rest, You make your own conclusions.

No offence intended


----------



## ab123 (Sep 13, 2007)

SGGS doesnt have any stories in it like other holy books, thats for sure. But i have to say, a lot of the stories in the Bhagvant Gita are surely mythical....like about Raavan and 8 heads, or some other funny ones like that that make you smile when you read of them. I have to find Hardcore Scientific facts in it to convince myself before i start toblindly  believe in any of it.


----------



## bade_ustaad (Sep 13, 2007)

ab123 said:


> SGGS doesnt have any stories in it like other holy books, thats for sure. But i have to say, a lot of the stories in the Bhagvant Gita are surely mythical....like about Raavan and 8 heads, or some other funny ones like that that make you smile when you read of them. I have to find Hardcore Scientific facts in it to convince myself before i start toblindly believe in any of it.


 
You need to go a little out of the box to understand these issues. Multiple heads or arms of dieties simply mean that they have atained that many sidhi's / vardaan. 8 Heads for example would mean 8 lifes.  It is a pictorial representation of the power of the respective diety.


----------



## ab123 (Sep 13, 2007)

I am sure there are other stories too though, but maybe you are right, i have to go out of the box to understand them and have discusssions with Hindus for proper clarification. However...maybe that "out of the box" idea can be applied to the story of Noah's ark. I mean in all the histories of religions, there are stories of miracles (including in the Bhagwant Gita)...so maybe this story of Noah's Ark is just another miracle...just food for thought.


----------



## drkhalsa (Sep 13, 2007)

Ther is some reference of Great Floods and escape from it  in Hindu Mythyology  as well 

I will come up with the reference soon ( have consult a friend  for that )



@ ab123

You are quite right freind that out of box thinkibg should be applied to everything if it can be applied to hindy Mythyology then why not Christian Mythyology




Thanks

Jatinder Singh


----------



## azizrasul (Sep 14, 2007)

> Noahs ark is nothing more than a myth.
> Quran has tried to link itself to the Bible to enhance its authenticity.


 
Both statements are factually incorrect. The Qur'an simply refers to the incident just as the OT does. It's silly to say that the Qur'an has 'linked' on to the OT.

If one newspaper gives a story of an incident and another paper does the same, does this mean the second paper linked\copied to the first paper or are they simple referring to the same incident and reporting it?

Also the author of the Torah and the Qur'an are one and the same, Allah.


----------

